# Team Witch: Wonda Why They Call You Witch



## Majin Lu (Oct 19, 2018)

*Hell-o!*

In this thread you can:

Complete you team tasks.
Have conversations.
Choose a leader if you wish. The leader will have the OP and will can change it.
Add a poll.
Be mean to rival teams members.  Just follow the general forum rules.

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 19, 2018)

@Takano-san 
@Whitebeard 
@123fire 
@poutanko 
@Reviewing Logic


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 19, 2018)

@Zeta42 
@Juub 
@Stringer 
@NamesClassified 
@BlueDemon


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 19, 2018)

A motto and a song huh


----------



## Juub (Oct 19, 2018)

Whitebeard said:


> A motto and a song huh


How about Burn The Witch from Radiohead?


----------



## Eros (Oct 19, 2018)

Okay team. I have some song ideas. First of all, the motto is easy as it is tied to my first song idea.


The others are:


*Spoiler*: __ 







Cupid Carries a Gun (Salem theme)






Juub said:


> How about Burn The Witch from Radiohead?


I like that one too!


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 19, 2018)

> Choose one song and change the lyrics making it team related. When the song is finished, post it in your team's thread.



Doesn't necessarily have to be a witch-related song, we just have to change the lyrics a little bit.


----------



## Juub (Oct 19, 2018)

Whitebeard said:


> Doesn't necessarily have to be a witch-related song, we just have to change the lyrics a little bit.


Wonda Why They Call You Witch.


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 19, 2018)

Juub said:


> Wonda Why They Call You Witch.


----------



## Eros (Oct 19, 2018)

Okay, I think I might have a song we can adapt. It's dark as fuck to begin with, so adapting lyrics that are witchy isn't all that difficult. Obviously, some input would be nice, because I'm kind of dark and twisty today.  

And we don't want you and we don't need you

Don't bother to resist, or we'll kill you

It's not your fault that you're always weak

The weak ones are there to empower our spells

The beautiful people, the beautiful people

It's all relative to the size of our spell book

You can't see our magic from the trees

You can't smell a witch brew that makes you sneeze

There's some time to discriminate

We hate every friend

That gets in our way

Hey you, you cannot see

Nothing’s beautiful and you won’t be free!           

Hey, you, we are fucking mean!

You’re dirty apes, and you’ll never be clean.

You’re all worms in every house.

We’ll pick your brains and flay your skin the most!

You horrible people, you horrible people!

It’s all anatomical to the size or our wands!                   

You’re dirty apes, and you’ll never be clean!

(And it can go on from there…)


----------



## Juub (Oct 19, 2018)

You wonder why they call you witch
You wonder why they call you witch
You wonder why they call you witch
You wonder why they call you witch
You wonder why they call you witch
You wonder why they call you witch

Look here Miss Thang hate to *sweet* your game
But yous a *candy* hungry woman and you need to change
In the *contest *room all the homies do is laugh
High five's 'cause another *member* *tricked* your ass

It was said you were sleeezy, even easy
*Trick or treatin*' around for what you need
See it's your thang and you can shake it how you wanna
Give it up free or make your *gummies* on the corner

But don't be bad and play the game, *get name changes*
Then you wonder why *whitebeard* call you names
Still lookin' for a *thread* and that's okay
I can see you wanna stray there's a way out

Keep your mind on your *post count*, enroll in school
And as the years pass by, you can show *to Juub*
But you ain't tryin' to hear me 'cause you're stuck
You're headin' for *The Alley* 'bout to get tossed up
Still lookin' for *Takano-san* you dug a ditch
Got your legs up tryin' to get rich
I love you like *Zeta* but you need to switch
And that's why they called you *witch*, I betcha

@Whitebeard Just did the first verse. Way too long.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 19, 2018)

That's actually great and possible more than enough already 

Can't think of a slogan that isn't turbo cringe btw


----------



## Juub (Oct 19, 2018)

Whitebeard said:


> That's actually great and possible more than enough already
> 
> Can't think of a slogan that isn't turbo cringe btw


I like the one I'm using as my user title. 

Where's the rest of the team?


----------



## Eros (Oct 19, 2018)

In Satan we trust!  

It's an allusion to witches as the servants of Satan.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 19, 2018)

reporting in, ready to crush the competition


----------



## Stringer (Oct 19, 2018)

Juub said:


> You wonder why they call you witch
> You wonder why they call you witch
> You wonder why they call you witch
> You wonder why they call you witch
> ...


nice song selection bruv

not sure how I feel about namedropping yourself in the song tho 

you and Whitebeard won't be the only ones putting in work


----------



## Eros (Oct 19, 2018)

Juub said:


> I like the one I'm using as my user title.
> 
> Where's the rest of the team?


What if we change it to Latin? The hysteria of burning witches was started by the Roman Catholic Church. In those days, services were strictly in Latin. Also, witches were called Devil's whores, so replace bitch with whore, and you get: Avaritiam, sive meretrix tractare!


----------



## Juub (Oct 19, 2018)

Stringer said:


> nice song selection bruv
> 
> not sure how I feel about namedropping yourself in the song tho
> 
> you and Whitebeard won't be the only ones putting in work





Takano-san said:


> What if we change it to Latin? The hysteria of burning witches was started by the Roman Catholic Church. In those days, services were strictly in Latin. Also, witches were called Devil's whores, so replace bitch with whore, and you get: Avaritiam, sive meretrix tractare!


I quite like this.


----------



## Eros (Oct 19, 2018)

Juub said:


> I quite like this.


It also sounds like a spell from Harry Potter!


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 20, 2018)

I've always wanted to be a cute witch.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 20, 2018)

I posted it in Team Zumbie's thread, so posting in all threads:

-------------------------

The drawing task is individual. Everyone will have to complete that one.



> As a team:
> 
> 
> There is a special thread only for your team in . Post there at least once before *November, 1 at 8 p.m. UTC*.
> ...


These are the team tasks:

1 - Posts here at least once. Posted here = task completed. No need daily to check ups.
2 - Choose the motto for your team and like your avatar and custom title, you all have 3 days to decide.
3 - This is the only one who will needs more effort, but you all have 12 days to complete it and as a team.



> As a member:
> 
> During all event wear an avatar related to your team. You have 3 days from now on to change your avatar.
> Same for your _custom title_.
> Draw something team related and sign it with you NF username. It can be any level of drawing. Tag me when posting it in your Team's Thread. Deadline: *November, 1 at 8 p.m. UTC*.


These are individual tasks:

1 - You have 3 days to change your avatar. You can make your own avatar or ask help to your team mates or another NF members.
2 - Same for your Custom Title. Just the word "Zombie" is enough.
3 - This may look like a difficult task, but it isn't. The drawing can be really simple. After you finishhed it, you can take a picture and post here. Just remember to sign it. You can also use the NF drawing tool.

Example, I'm [HASHTAG]#teamghost[/HASHTAG]



*I drew the ugly ghost using the NF drawing tool*

I drew a ghost. This kind of drawing is enough.

So, in the end, if the team doesn't complete one of the team tasks, everyone will get cursed. If a member doesn't complete an individual task while the team completed all team's tasks, only the user will be cursed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 20, 2018)

Question: do we have to draw our things from scratch, or can we submit a photoshopped picture?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 20, 2018)

Zeta42 said:


> Question: do we have to draw our things from scratch, or can we submit a photoshopped picture?


Digital art is allowed. Edits aren't.


----------



## Eros (Oct 20, 2018)

@Majin Boo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 21, 2018)

So I'm a witch? Would have preferred Vampire (->see sig), but oh well 

Looks like our team is set, I'll do the avatar and custom title change tomorrow.


----------



## poutanko (Oct 21, 2018)

Will change usertitle later but name+avy+sig should be okay


----------



## Juub (Oct 21, 2018)

So where we at now?


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 21, 2018)

Jujube said:


> So where we at now?


Still need a motto


----------



## Stringer (Oct 21, 2018)

for our motto I'd like to suggest

_''Hell hath no fury like a Witch scorned''_ 


for personal challenges, the only thing left for me is to draw something

will try to submit something tomorrow after work


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Stringer said:


> for our motto I'd like to suggest
> 
> _''Hell hath no fury like a Witch scorned''_
> 
> ...



Custom title too: your current is _valiant._


----------



## Stringer (Oct 21, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> Custom title too: your current is _valiant._


oh that's right, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 21, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> Custom title too: your current is _valiant._


Is mine adequate, only refers to the character


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Whitebeard said:


> Is mine adequate, only refers to the character





> She is very intelligent, but has very little self-control, especially when it comes to using Explosion magic.


 I did some research and that is okay since you don't change your avatar to other witch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

@NamesClassified @Reviewing Witches @123fire still needs to post here in this thread until the event ends.

Also, 123fire and NamesClassified, I tagged you, but maybe you didnt see. Read this:


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 21, 2018)

I see will do some contributes likely Tomorrow after this cumbersome exams are out of the way


----------



## NamesClassified (Oct 21, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> @NamesClassified @Reviewing Witches @123fire still needs to post here in this thread until the event ends.
> 
> Also, 123fire and NamesClassified, I tagged you, but maybe you didnt see. Read this:


My fault for not responding to the tags. Anyway here's my post


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> My fault for not responding to the tags. Anyway here's my post


I see. I was afraid you guys didn't see it because sometimes when you tag a member, he/she isnt notified.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 21, 2018)

123fire said:


> helllllloooooooooo





Reviewing Witches said:


> I see will do some contributes likely Tomorrow after this cumbersome exams are out of the way





NamesClassified said:


> My fault for not responding to the tags. Anyway here's my post


sup, we need more ideas for the motto btw, everyone should chime in

we need to select a couple and vote for what we're gonna use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

@123fire 

I had to use another hat due the angle:



I hope you like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

@123fire 

About the custom title part:



Majin Boo said:


> I'll help you:
> 
> Here:
> 
> Bellow the avatar selection, there is the Custom Title. Write some team related word/phrase there and save it clicking in the "save changes" button (bottom of that page).


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Tagging all team members:

@Onmyōji Takano-san 
@Whitebeard 
@123fire 
@Hufflepou 
@Reviewing Witches 

Completed tasks: 

Change Avatar and Custom Title + Choose Team's Motto: *Deadline: October, 22 at 11:59 pm UTC.*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Tagging all team members:

@Zeta42 
@Jujube 
@Stringer 
@NamesClassified 
@BlueDemon 

Completed tasks: 

Change Avatar and Custom Title + Choose Team's Motto: *Deadline: October, 22 at 11:59 pm UTC.*


----------



## Eros (Oct 21, 2018)

Jujube said:


> You wonder why they call you witch
> You wonder why they call you witch
> You wonder why they call you witch
> You wonder why they call you witch
> ...



So, are we going to go with this song, or do we need to tweak it a bit? Also, do you guys like the motto I suggested?  

Avaritiam, sive meretrix tractare

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 21, 2018)

Hufflepou said:


> Will change usertitle later but name+avy+sig should be okay


 it took me some time to notice it. Hufflepuff scarf (avatar) and popcorn (snack/food) as usertitle.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 21, 2018)

The song is great 

Don't know what the motto is since my mobile would have to translate it 

Will translate when I get home though soon enough 


Sorry for not contributing due to being overly busy with exams  

I am going to be more free Tomorrow


----------



## Eros (Oct 21, 2018)

Reviewing Witches said:


> Don't know what the motto is since my mobile would have to translate it


Basically, trick or treat, whore in Latin, since witches were devil's whores according to the Roman Catholic Church back when they liked burning us!


----------



## Stringer (Oct 22, 2018)

the three mottos that have been proposed so far

- *Wonda Why They Call You Witch*
- *Avaritiam, sive meretrix tractare*
- *Hell has no fury like a Witch scorned*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 22, 2018)

I like and vote for



> - *Wonda Why They Call You Witch*



I also approve/like the song


----------



## poutanko (Oct 22, 2018)

Have fixed my usertitle ~ 
I vote this too:


> Wonda Why They Call You Witch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Oct 22, 2018)

ok voting for


> - *Wonda Why They Call You Witch*




matches the song, so..


----------



## poutanko (Oct 22, 2018)

Drawing done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 22, 2018)

hmm do I need to change my custom title if my user name pretty much has been updated as a witch?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 22, 2018)

Here is my drawing 


Yes I do indeed sleep in my witch hat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 22, 2018)

Does anyone have a nice witch ava laying around? Preferably a male? 

And the drawing has to be done till Nov 1st? I suck at drawing.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 22, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> Does anyone have a nice witch ava laying around? Preferably a male?
> 
> And the drawing has to be done till Nov 1st? I suck at drawing.


there is this witch manga I am currently reading and their teacher is this male witch


there is also this guy too


----------



## NamesClassified (Oct 22, 2018)

Stringer said:


> sup, we need more ideas for the motto btw, everyone should chime in
> 
> we need to select a couple and vote for what we're gonna use


I looked up a few online. We can change it up a little if need be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm for the wrong answer one!

@Reviewing Witches thanks, but I think I'll go with Dumbledore if @Majin Boo is ok with it.

I'd like to say I did my best...though even my best wouldn't have made it better 


My custom title will make sense when the name change goes through!

With that, I think I did everything that was demanded of us, right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2018)

BlueDemon said:


> I'm for the wrong answer one!
> 
> @Reviewing Witches thanks, but I think I'll go with Dumbledore if @Majin Boo is ok with it.
> 
> ...


Only if it is "Dum*blue*dore". I saw you asked "BlueWitch" in the other thread, so I'll wait if you decide for Dum*blue*dore.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2018)

Reviewing Witches said:


> hmm do I need to change my custom title if my user name pretty much has been updated as a witch?


You don't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 22, 2018)

lol changed my avi to be more spell bound


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 22, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> Only if it is "Dum*blue*dore". I saw you asked "BlueWitch" in the other thread, so I'll wait if you decide for Dum*blue*dore.


Bwahaha how couldn't I see that one - do it! I'll look for a Dumbledore ava too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 22, 2018)

Not nearly as good as I wanted it to be but it'll have to do

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2018)

Just tag me when you decide your team motto.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 22, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> Just tag me when you decide your team motto.


I think we did 



> *Wonda Why They Call You Witch*



people voted for it and some refrained from opposing it


anyone else for or against?


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 22, 2018)

We only have an hour left, don't we?



> Wonda Why They Call You Witch


I like all three but this one got the most support so we're going with this @Majin Boo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2018)

Whitebeard said:


> We only have an hour left, don't we?
> 
> 
> I like all three but this one got the most support so we're going with this @Majin Boo


Almost 2 hours left.

Alright, I'm going to change the thread's title to this motto.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 22, 2018)

so we update the docs right?

since @ and others changed their avi

plus some of us posted art already


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2018)

Reviewing Witches said:


> so we update the docs right?
> 
> since @ and others changed their avi
> 
> plus some of us posted art already


I'm upadating the doc, but it isn't easy when I'm on phoe and there a lot things to update there. i'm updating that right now since I'm using my laptop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 22, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> I'm upadating the doc, but it isn't easy when I'm on phoe and there a lot things to update there. i'm updating that right now since I'm using my laptop.


oh sorry never knew you updated it

thank you for the hard work


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> I looked up a few online. We can change it up a little if need be.


Why did you still change yout avatar and custom title? 

I dont wish to trick anyone.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 22, 2018)

@Majin Boo  I present you... an abomination!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NamesClassified (Oct 22, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> Why did you still change yout avatar and custom title?
> 
> I dont wish to trick anyone.


Sorry I hadn't been the cite on the last few hours. I thought the username bit was optional, but if it's not then how can I change the name to NamesBewitched?


----------



## NamesClassified (Oct 22, 2018)

What tf is this?


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 22, 2018)

NamesClassified said:


> What tf is this?


you changed your avi but I think @Majin Boo never saw the change

I think there was a deadline but you where away for it... it was a few hours ago

maybe a mod came back and looked at the sheet on who never met the said deadline and acted on that

you weren't aware of the said deadline too I assume and you were not active so you never changed your said avi before the said deadline

more then likely the tricked happened later then usual and when you did come to post with your new avi it was already too late


----------



## NamesClassified (Oct 22, 2018)

Reviewing Witches said:


> you changed your avi but I think @Majin Boo never saw the change
> 
> I think there was a deadline but you where away for it... it was a few hours ago
> 
> ...


They really weren't playin no games with that deadline. I'm cool with rocking this avatar until Halloween (they took away the ability to change it anyway). It looks like the other users who were slackin got it their avatar changed to.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2018)

NamesClassified didn't change ava and custom titte before the deadline, it was why he was "cursed". The trick was... if members don't change it, we change it. There are more tricks if the team doesn't complete the tasks. 

I posted in VMs links about the tasks, tagged members in their headquarters... I really tried to help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 23, 2018)

Are we good on the team tasks people? Was the drawing a team task too?


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 23, 2018)

Dumbluedore said:


> Are we good on the team tasks people? Was the drawing a team task too?


The drawing was an individual task



			
				Team tasks said:
			
		

> There is a special thread only for your team in . Post there at least once before *November, 1 at 8 p.m. UTC*.
> Make a motto for the team. You and your team mates have 3 days from now on to decide. It will be your team's thread title.
> Choose one song and change the lyrics making it team related. When the song is finished, post it in your team's thread. Tag me. Remember to post it there before your treats vanish...



EDIT: I'm not sure if the first task basically means that every team member needs to post here at least once. I think we're fine either way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 23, 2018)

Whitebeard said:


> EDIT: I'm not sure if the first task basically means that every team member needs to post here at least once. I think we're fine either way


You all are fine regarding that.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 23, 2018)

we're a small group

just goes to show how ELITE us witches are 


High  Class spell casters

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poutanko -- Lyrics (Oct 25, 2018)

@Majin Boo we have chosen the song/lyric, it's this one 


Jujube said:


> You wonder why they call you witch
> You wonder why they call you witch
> You wonder why they call you witch
> You wonder why they call you witch
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 25, 2018)

Hufflepou said:


> @Majin Boo we have chosen the song/lyric, it's this one


Great!  all team tasks are completed. About the drawing one (individual) you have until November, 1 at 8pm UTC.

@Whitebeard @Reviewing Witches @Onmyōji Takano-san @Stringer @Hufflepou  you completed the six tasks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2018)

The _Chilling Adventures of Sabrina_ show just dropped on Netflix today.

I expect at least one of you to update your avatar appropriately.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 26, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> Great!  all team tasks are completed. About the drawing one (individual) you have until November, 1 at 8pm UTC.
> 
> @Whitebeard @Reviewing Witches @Onmyōji Takano-san @Stringer @Hufflepou  you completed the six tasks.


What about me? I've uploaded the pic, what's left?


----------



## Stringer (Oct 26, 2018)

@Majin Boo changed set for Sypha Belnades, a witch from Castlevania

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Oct 26, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> The _Chilling Adventures of Sabrina_ show just dropped on Netflix today.
> 
> I expect at least one of you to update your avatar appropriately.


it was a close call, would have changed to this if the new season of Castlevania didn't also came out today 

amazing show

I'd rock a Salem Saberhagen set over anything though _(best character from Sabrina)_, but he's not a Witch so..


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 26, 2018)

Stringer said:


> it was a close call, would have changed to this if the new season Castlevania didn't also came out today
> 
> amazing show
> 
> I'd rock a Salem Saberhagen set over anything though, but he's not a Witch so..



He isn't?

Granted,  I only watched the 90s show but I was sure he was and now I feel cheated :/


----------



## Stringer (Oct 26, 2018)

ane said:


> He isn't?
> 
> Granted,  I only watched the 90s show but I was sure he was and now I feel cheated :/


wait you're right

I was always under the impression that male spell casters were wizards, and females were witches

but after a quick look at his wiki page he's indeed a witch

you learn something everyday... not too late to work on that Salem set then


----------



## Stringer (Oct 26, 2018)

and @ane, I watched the 90's version too, Salem was a riot tbh~

I'm hoping they don't butcher his character in the new one


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2018)

Dumbluedore said:


> What about me? I've uploaded the pic, what's left?


I'm sorry about that. I took care of your name change at that time and it looks I forgot to add you as completed regarding that task. It is okay now. You completed all tasks too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Oct 26, 2018)

Stringer said:


> and @ane, I watched the 90's version too, Salem was a riot tbh~
> 
> I'm hoping they don't butcher his character in the new one



Well the other iterations of Salem, from the animated show and the original comic, were very different from the Salem from the 90s show. This show is based off the newer comic series. As it stands, Salem doesn't talk in the new show, under the claim that there's "nothing human left of him" (as in the new comic he was a human that was cursed for laying with a witch), but who knows what the second season will bring. He does speak *very briefly* when first appearing to Sabrina to become her Familiar.

As of now, Sabrina's sassy partner-in-crime is her cousin, Ambrose, as he was in the original comic series. Salem in the 90s show was basically considered his replacement, but when the Chilling Adventures comics were done, Ambrose was brought back and given a facelift. He's fabulous, sassy, and British.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 26, 2018)

I'll be most weekend offline, so please, tag ane if you need help.


----------



## Stringer (Oct 26, 2018)

Lycankro said:


> Well the other iterations of Salem, from the animated show and the original comic, were very different from the Salem from the 90s show. This show is based off the newer comic series. As it stands, Salem doesn't talk in the new show, under the claim that there's "nothing human left of him" (as in the new comic he was a human that was cursed for laying with a witch), but who knows what the second season will bring. He does speak *very briefly* when first appearing to Sabrina to become her Familiar.
> 
> As of now, Sabrina's sassy partner-in-crime is her cousin, Ambrose, as he was in the original comic series. Salem in the 90s show was basically considered his replacement, but when the Chilling Adventures comics were done, Ambrose was brought back and given a facelift. He's fabulous, sassy, and British.


Hmm kinda bummed about Salem since I grew up with the live-action 90s series, but with the positive word of mouths and reviews that keep pouring in Imma give this new iteration a look regardless


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 27, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> There are more tricks if the team doesn't complete the tasks.


Now I'm tempted not to draw anything.


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 28, 2018)

Is there someone who hasn't submitted their drawing yet?


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 28, 2018)

Whitebeard said:


> Is there someone who hasn't submitted their drawing yet?


Majin Boo linked 10 people on the first page, 6 seem to have finished all their tasks.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 28, 2018)

Whitebeard said:


> Is there someone who hasn't submitted their drawing yet?





Dumbluedore said:


> Majin Boo linked 10 people on the first page, 6 seem to have finished all their tasks.


Still need to draw something: @123witched @Jujube @NamesClassified...



Zeta42 said:


> Now I'm tempted not to draw anything.


... and @Zeta42 ()


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 28, 2018)

Come on, do it people!


----------



## DaVizWiz (Oct 28, 2018)

Grraahhh, We find witch.





Nehhaahaha.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2018)

all teams tasks:


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 29, 2018)

My submission: an old wise witch adding a secret ingredient to her potion.

*Spoiler*: __ 





Knock before you open the spoiler tag, pervert!


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 29, 2018)

Oh yeah, forgot to tag @Majin Boo.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 30, 2018)

@123witched 
@Jujube 
@NamesClassified 

*Friendly reminder you have until November 1 at 8pm UTC to draw something related to your team.* Please, remember you need to sign that with your NF username. You can use any tool (pencil, pens, paint, computer) to draw. There is also the drawing tool in NF (the "draw sktech" function). The drawing can be any level of skill, don't worry about that.

If you did draw something and I didn't see it, please, tell me asap.


----------



## Rai (Oct 31, 2018)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2018)

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN, TEAM WITCH!*

As a prize for completing all six tasks, you will get, for a period of 2 weeks, exclusive sparkles:

*Pink Magic, Team Witch's Sparkles:* 


*You can choose if you wish to wear them or not right after the event is over, so tag me. *

*They are seasonal and special prizes*, so you can't wear them later and/or keep the sparkle's points.

@Onmyōji Takano-san 
@Whitebeard 
@Hufflepou 
@Reviewing Witches 
@Zeta42

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2018)

@Stringer 
@Dumbluedore 

Please, read my post above.


----------



## Eros (Oct 31, 2018)

@Majin Boo I want them, please.


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Oct 31, 2018)

Sparkles please @Majin Boo 


And thank you for the hard work for this event

Thank you everyone


----------



## Juub (Oct 31, 2018)

@Majin Boo Here is my submission. I nicknamed him, Krayzie Kat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 1, 2018)

Jujube said:


> @Majin Boo Here is my submission. I nicknamed him, Krayzie Kat.


Great! You completed all tasks. Due that, you can wear the pink sparkles if you wish, after the event is over.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 1, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> @Stringer
> @Dumbluedore
> 
> Please, read my post above.


Make me sparkle!


----------



## Whitebeard (Nov 1, 2018)

Bit early but

@Majin Boo

I'll take those sparkles


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 1, 2018)

I like the sparkles I have now... but what the hell, let's do it! It's not often I get to rock pink.


----------



## NamesClassified (Nov 1, 2018)

Majin Boo said:


> @123witched
> @Jujube
> @NamesClassified
> 
> ...


Drew it on this site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 1, 2018)

- It may take some time to make the changes (50 members). 
- *You can change your avatars and custom titles.*
- I asked sparkles to all members who completed the 6 tasks because nobody said a direct "no, thank you" or something like that.



Only Sparkles

@Whitebeard
Pink sparkles for 2 weeks

@Stringer
Pink sparkles for 2 weeks

@Zeta42
Pink sparkles for 2 weeks

@Takano-san
Pink sparkles for 2 weeks


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 1, 2018)

- It may take some time to make the changes (50 members). 
- *You can change your avatars and custom titles.*
- I asked sparkles to all members who completed the 6 tasks because nobody said a direct "no, thank you" or something like that.



Names changes and sparkles:
@Hufflepou
poutanko
Pink sparkles for 2 weeks

@Reviewing Witches
Reviewing Logic
Pink sparkles for 2 weeks

@Jujube
Juub
Pink sparkles for 2 weeks

@Dumbluedore
BlueDemon
Pink sparkles for 2 weeks



Name changing and tricked:

@123witched
123fire
- Narutroll avatar for 1 week
- No sparkles


Continues tricked:

@NamesClassified
- Will continue to wear the Narutroll avatar for more 1 week
- No sparkles

Reactions: Like 3


----------

